# OS X Internet Radio App



## macandpc (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello. I have a PC app called RadioSure and RadioGet that have thousands of internet radio stations built in that have the ability to record them. On mac, I've searched for an app like that, but I haven't come close. People recommend LastFM, but that's not what I would like. LastFM has only the LastFM web service, but the PC apps I have have thousands of different genres, but LastFM does not. Hopefully the app that I'm searching for is freeware. Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If I get in the mood for internet radio, I use iTunes or Pandora. Other then that, I have no idea what is out there, or if any of them allow recording.


----------

